# 411 brake conversion



## Hebegebe (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie here. 
I've just purchased a couple of '66 411's that I intend as a starting point to build up a rally car. I'm not overkeen on the drum brakes for competition. Does anyone know of an easy conversion to a disc front end? Does not need to be Nissan/Datsun.

Greg
:newbie:


----------



## nizmo510 (Nov 28, 2007)

The 411sss came with front disc brakes.
You should be able to use that.


----------



## nizmo510 (Nov 28, 2007)

check this site as the Roadster shares some components with the 411.
Verify that it is then you should be able to use their upgrades.

311s.org Datsun Sports Tech Wiki | TechSection / 311s.org datsun sports tech wiki browse


----------

